# Seasonique Question (Users?)



## Chikky (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, so I've been on Seasonique for about two and a half years now. As mentioned before, I take it continually; meaning no periods ever. This is per doctor's orders because of a few medical issues. 

What I want to know is this: If you've taken it, how have the emotional and sexual effects been for you? Can they start a year or two after starting it? I feel like these things never bothered me, but they HAVE after almost two years of taking it. 

I mean, I had a laparoscopy in December (second one in two years), and after that, I've been feeling unsexy and unhappy. I know the lap can't cause it, so all I can think of is the pills. 

Anyone else think these things can start giving you side effects long after you start taking them? 

I do have a doctor's appointment this month, but I wanted opinions before I mentioned this and he thought I was crazy!

Thanks in advance!


----------

